# Formatting comments in Excel 2007



## Bedouin (Jul 13, 2008)

Greetings All,
Is there any way in which one can globally change the formatting of the comments in Excel - i.e. to remove the default name and change the font size? I have looked through the setting and the help file and cannot find anything. It is too time consuming to do them one by one.
Many thanks,
Bedouin


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

You can use macros to change comment formatting.

The following example changes the font size of every comment on the active worksheet to 10.

```
Sub cformat()
    Dim cmt As Comment
    For Each cmt In ActiveSheet.Comments
        cmt.Shape.TextFrame.Characters.Font.Size = 10
    Next cmt
End Sub
```

The following example changes the comment shape name of the comment in cell A7 to _Bedouin1_.

```
Sub cname()
    Range("A7").Comment.Shape.Name = "Bedouin1"
End Sub
```
There are also ways to change the text inside of comments, if desired.


----------



## Bedouin (Jul 13, 2008)

Many thanks David M58 that was a great help. As a matter of interest, I discovered another way via the XP desktop. In the <Properties> tab choose <Appearance> select <ToolTip> from the dropdown. One can now change the background colour, and all font attributes. These changes will apply to all ToolTips and Excel Comments.
Thanks again.


----------

